# How common is it ...?



## Pixie222 (Feb 26, 2013)

For people to guilt trip their partner to get sex?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Probably about as common as it is for people to guilt trip to get out of it.


----------



## Pixie222 (Feb 26, 2013)

I assume you think it happens a lot then, both to get sex and to get out of it?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

No, I suspect it's fairly rare in healthy relationships, and fairly common in unhealthy ones.


----------



## Pixie222 (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry, I misunderstood


----------

